# trying to record audio using line in port



## colin4955 (May 10, 2003)

I have an external audio device (a satellite radio) I want to hook up to the line in port on my sound card. I want to be able to record the audio. 

I have already hooked it up. And with no audio program running I can hear the audio and it sounds great, it sounds perfect (remember there is no program running). I open volume control (talking about Windows volume control) the line in slider controls this audio I am hearing.

So I want to record the audio right. I downloaded numerous programs designed to do just that. But they all seem to have the same problem. You have to mess with input volume (in the programs I downloaded, not in windows volume control). As a result the recordings are all distorted, scratchy. I tried lowering Windows line in volume but it never sounds as good as it dose when the audio is just going straight from my audio card to the speakers. 

What can I co to record the perfect audio I hear without the programs running?


----------



## acomputernut (Aug 15, 2003)

What program are you tring to use to record the audio?


----------



## colin4955 (May 10, 2003)

WavePad
Nero SoundTrax


----------



## colin4955 (May 10, 2003)

can any one help out


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

I've tried many programs to record streaming music and this is the best I've found. It will read whatever your sound card "hears" and, if in tracks, will split the recording into individual tracks. Go here to read about it.

Unfortunately, it isn't free (except for a 25 track trial) but I have found it to be well worth the cost.


----------



## colin4955 (May 10, 2003)

wow cool any free programs


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't know of any free programs that work as well as "Replay Music." I'm afraid you can be scratchy and distorted for free or clear and distinct for the cost of Replay Music.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You might look into Audicity, I've had excellent results with it. You can always pay money for a package later if you don't like the stuff that's free.


----------



## Perfesser (Jun 2, 2003)

Could be that the level out of the Sat radio/into the sound card is too high. you'd need an attenuator or external volume control.
As far as software, the Media Player with Nero works great and will record directly to MP3 format. It has a limit but the upgrade is only $20.


----------



## colin4955 (May 10, 2003)

George Bush once came over to my house to use the bathroom. this was in the 70's. my dad said he was all "coked out" and incoherent. and no the sat radio outpute is fine (does it from very lo to very high)


----------



## jamrockp (Mar 13, 2005)

EasyCD Creator (full version) does record from line in. U have control over the record level, split track and record in various format include MP3, WMA etc


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I use sound recorder from www.polderbits.com It is a free trial but fully functional. If you like then you can purchase it. They tell you how to hook everything up on their web site. converted all my vinyl and tapes to CD. Happy recording


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You might try plugging it in into the microphone port. I have copied most of our old cassette tapes going thru a data cable into the microphone port/using Audacity. Works great.
Good luck


----------



## skgwho (Sep 9, 2006)

jdl said:


> I've tried many programs to record streaming music and this is the best I've found. It will read whatever your sound card "hears" and, if in tracks, will split the recording into individual tracks. Go here to read about it.
> 
> Unfortunately, it isn't free (except for a 25 track trial) but I have found it to be well worth the cost.


Hey I tried using it but it doesn't work. It doesn't detect the music that is being played. can you help?
Thanks


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You should have a panel for your soundcard configuration. This one is from a Audigy.

1.Make sure the input is enabled. It should be xince you can hear it. 

2. Set what input you want to record from and the level.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

I just have the "on board" sound card-- and it works great with Audacity (which is FREE)

I use it all the time (along with Total Recorder for some specialty applications). Just make sure you designate the input.

Good luck with it-- it is also great for editing the files.
letchworth


----------



## ykwia (Sep 9, 2006)

This is my first post...

When I transcode into .WAV or .MP3 from a line-in, onto various software, what works for me, (depends on software, but NEVER fails on sndrec32.exe at higher bitrates) is setting the "PLAYBACK" volume at a conservative level, but not enough that it will "buzz" the frequency on the recording, and 

HERE'S THE TRICKY PART:

1.) Run Volume Control...if on Windows, this is usually "sndvol32.exe" 
2.) Mute all playback except your source and any active effects.
3.) Go to the "Options" menu, and click on the radio button for recording.
4.) Then when you return to the slider view, select the correct input.
)On one of mine, this is either 'Stereo Mix' or 'Mono Mix'
)This may be "Wave," "Line-In," etc.
)Adjust as desired. Make sure your audio format is hifi enough to match the source, or else clicks and static will show up, or fuzz on loud sections.
)Idiot's Guide: If recording it in your editor produces sound waves, good! Testing this shouldn't require more than a few seconds to verify. It helps to have a visual...

Memory-Intense activities can rob your software of transfer cycles, so it is best to do tasks which are low on CPU activity, or just to let the machine "run until done."

I usually use a blank file of a set length and quality, then when finished, just crop down to the recorded data.

To produce "home-spun" blanks, mute all playback (Easy: mute the MASTER) and set your choice of recording methods to zero volume, and let it rip. On WAVs this can consume a lot of RAM.

I suggest Nero WaveEditor if you have it. For me it gets a little buggy on files longer than 45 minutes. Second choice: Windows Sound Recorder. The files (WAVs, not others) eat jumbo amounts of space, but many audio converters and players can quickly reduce these to normal dimensions.

In my ineptness, I hope this helps.


----------



## skgwho (Sep 9, 2006)

I do have the Surround Mixer but it is a lot different to yours. Could this have anything to do with why there is no sound coming out in the software?


----------

